# Skulls you might want to get rid of?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Im looking for a few clean skulls for a gal that wants them for a school project. Need to be clean. Nothing BIG like moose or anything. Anyway let me know what you have.

Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude.... I just threw away a deer skull (doe) my daughter hauled off the desert a couple years ago. It may still be in my trash can. I know it doesn't have the jaw though.

Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yup that'll do if you can find it...

Im in Kaysville


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a dirty'ish pronghorn skull somewhere... those look neat in pure skull form without the horns.


-DallanC


----------

